# Lily Munster Bat Necklace



## rltrfox (Oct 19, 2010)

HI All, I am in need of the above necklace. Not the fakie, but one that is just like the original. PM if you have one. Thanks.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

This is one of the better replicas Ive seen, but I have no idea what you mean by "fakie".
http://goreydetails.net/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=50&products_id=1261
But I had seen them for $45 last year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That one looks as close to the original as you could get. Do you mean fake as in "no bad Halloween costume jewelry?" Like those silly little cloth or plastic necklaces you'd get with a store bought costume?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Allen H - that link is superb!! 'Mazing and beautiful stuff there... right up our bat alley!*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree - great link thanks!


----------

